# Will DISH carry Superbowl in HD?



## Cheyenne (Apr 23, 2002)

Will the Superbowl be on CBSHD channel for DISH subs???


----------



## JohnH (Apr 22, 2002)

Until negotiations are complete with Viacom it is not likely there will be a definitive answer to your question.


----------



## moooog (May 10, 2002)

Where can one check to see if HDTV is available in your area OTA? Could one of those big Channel Master antennas pull in HDTV signals from 100's of miles away?


----------



## ehren (Aug 3, 2003)

I wish the Superbowl was on the HD Events channel for all to see.


----------

